# Sécurité Wifi: WPA TKIP+AES & périphérique



## nemrod (4 Janvier 2008)

Salut,

Suite à un article je me suis dit que j'allais sécuriser mon réseaux en WPA et non plus en WEP basique comme auparavant.

Je possède un Macbook Pro connecté en Wifi à une Freebox HD & les périphériques suivants :
- iPhone
- PS3

Je vais dans l'interface de gestion de ma Freebox et je sélectionne le mode WPA (TKIP + AES) et je précise un "passphrase" et là j'obtiens une clé d'une taille conséquente.

Maintenant, pour connecter les autres périphérique, dois-je rentrer cette clé ou le "passphrase" ? Dans le second cas, j'ai fait plusieurs tests avec l'iPhone mais comme il n'affiche pas ce que je tape mais des * je ne vois pas où est l'erreur.

Merci.


----------



## chaber902 (5 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai la même question. J'ai du copier-collé la clé générée dans les paramètres de connexion de mon MB et non la passphrase ayant servi à générer cette clé.
=> quelle est donc l'utilité de cette passphrase ??

Par ailleurs, ma conexion est plus lente sous MAC OS X (Léopard) que sous PC avec Windows XP.
=> est-ce du à Léopard ?

Merci !!


----------

